# Ditch Turbo C++ use Relo !



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 14, 2007)

Guys , there must be many of u studying in school or college who have to use Turbo C++ because the new compilers won't compile the old format code or they don't include the borland specific-haders and the most important , that Turbo C++ being a 16 Bit aplication does not work under Windows XP/2000 .

Here's an alternative to TC that will compile the old format code just fine under windows XP and into a 32 bit executable .

Here's how u can use Borland's FREE C++ Compiler along with the Relo IDE[i use it myself for school program testing ] :

1. Get Borland's Free C++ Compiler Here
*dn.codegear.com/article/20633

2. Download the Free Relo IDE Here
*www.fifsoft.com/relo/

3. Now Install Borland's Compiler First n then Relo IDE , it will ask u for Compiler Path during setup , just provide the path where u installed Borland's Compiler n that's it, u have yor Development Enivronment Set-up and ready to Go .

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1073/1111520417_76023e1cc7.jpg

Relo has a much better Code Editor than TC , and supports a mouse too


----------



## RCuber (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info Zeeshan


----------



## spikygv (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks a lot .


----------



## REY619 (Aug 14, 2007)

Great!! Thanks!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 14, 2007)

how about dev C++ that's also good !


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> how about dev C++ that's also good !



yeah bloodshed ev c++ is equally good.

and i hate turbo C (used MS Visual c++ instead)


----------



## Pathik (Aug 15, 2007)

but dev c++ doesnt compile code by the old standards.. So there may be diffs in the code we study and the one we write.. This borland+relo is just for study purposes


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 15, 2007)

will this work on vista x64?
i used tc 3.0 on win xp which does not works on vista x64.


----------



## casanova (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice info. Thx


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> but dev c++ doesnt compile code by the old standards.. So there may be diffs in the code we study and the one we write.. This borland+relo is just for study purposes



agree with u

but turbo c is not according to ANSI C standard, so lots of header files are obsolete now.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 15, 2007)

Thnx Zeeshan !


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanx. Hate to use Turbo C++


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 15, 2007)

sachin_kothari said:
			
		

> will this work on vista x64?
> i used tc 3.0 on win xp which does not works on vista x64.


Yes it will run fine , i have tried it myself


----------



## src2206 (Aug 17, 2007)

Isn't the Linux distros like include GCC, which can compile C++ codes? Can it compile old codes too? 
I know its a mundane question, but I'm planning to get my hand dirty with programing.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 17, 2007)

cool trying it out.....what incase if this turns out much cool !!

btw in dev C++ in compiler options there are options to support traditional aspects and ANSI standards completely !


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 17, 2007)

Thnx Zeeshan ..Just what the doctor ordered


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 17, 2007)

jus checked it out i find the dev C++ interface good !!
got to download borland compiler !


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 18, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> jus checked it out i find the dev C++ interface good !!
> got to download borland compiler !


Have a look At VIsual C++ Express if you wanna do Standard C++ Programming .

it's much better than DevC++(Which is now an abandoned project n no more updates r being made)


----------



## int86 (Aug 20, 2007)

Need some help.
I did what was told.
but how to do a C program, the same way we do in Turbo C.
It gives some error while compiling.


----------



## Ron (Aug 21, 2007)

hey how to compare three integers in C++.........I want to find the smallest no among three digits...........


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 21, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> hey how to compare three integers in C++.........I want to find the smallest no among three digits...........


you could use If statements or else you could take them in an array , sort them in ascending order n then take the first element .


----------



## Ron (Aug 22, 2007)

Buddy I am New To C++..
I would be thankful if u could post the code........By using if statement.......


----------



## praka123 (Aug 22, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> Isn't the Linux distros like include GCC, which can compile C++ codes? Can it compile old codes too?
> I know its a mundane question, but I'm planning to get my hand dirty with programing.


ofcorz.gcc is better.u can get Anjuta GUI for c/cpp programs and gcc complies well with latest standards ISO,ANSI.Yes Linux is best for programming not only c,c++ -java,.net(mono) and perl,python and a lotta options.even VS.net ppl are woed a lot by qt libs of trolltech.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 22, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ofcorz.gcc is better.u can get Anjuta GUI for c/cpp programs and gcc complies well with latest standards ISO,ANSI.Yes Linux is best for programming not only c,c++ -java,.net(mono) and perl,python and a lotta options.even VS.net ppl are woed a lot by qt libs of trolltech.


i Guess you didn't read the first post !

it's specially for those who want to compile old code with borland specific libraries that are taught in school .


----------



## praka123 (Aug 22, 2007)

^ I think the answer includes that too(old gcc versions)


----------



## MS32DLL.DLL.VBS (Aug 23, 2007)

THanX............4 da info Zeeshan


----------



## src2206 (Aug 23, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ofcorz.gcc is better.u can get Anjuta GUI for c/cpp programs and gcc complies well with latest standards ISO,ANSI



Thank you vary much for the info . Could you please explain what is Anjuta GUI? Is it available in debian?

Basically I am not in IT, and I plan to learn programing just as a hobby, long back I learnt a little bit of C, but never really to got the time to shrpen my skills.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 23, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> Thank you vary much for the info . Could you please explain what is Anjuta GUI? Is it available in debian?
> 
> Basically I am not in IT, and I plan to learn programing just as a hobby, long back I learnt a little bit of C, but never really to got the time to shrpen my skills.


Well Anjuta is a free C++ IDE(Intergtrated Development Environment) although you probably won't need it for basic C/C++ programming as Gedit or Kate will work just fine 

Also , i suggest that if you're gonna start out with programming Learn a Language like C# or Java instead of C/C++ .


----------



## src2206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Well Anjuta is a free C++ IDE(Intergtrated Development Environment) although you probably won't need it for basic C/C++ programming as Gedit or Kate will work just fine



Thank you very much Zeeshan 



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Also , i suggest that if you're gonna start out with programming Learn a Language like C# or Java instead of C/C++ .



Would you mind telling me what is the difference between C# (I'm not sure how do you pronounce it) and C/C++? Thank you for the suggestion still . In this context, I remeber that one of my programer friend told me to learn Java because it also provides a lot of freelance oppertunity? Is that true? I have a steady job, so I can devote quality time in learning Java and freelance oppertunity will surely be an extra motivational boost .


----------



## praka123 (Aug 23, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> Thank you vary much for the info . Could you please explain what is Anjuta GUI? Is it available in debian?
> 
> Basically I am not in IT, and I plan to learn programing just as a hobby, long back I learnt a little bit of C, but never really to got the time to shrpen my skills.


Yes,it is available in Debian.just use synaptic or apt-get install anjuta.dont use source compiling etc.FYI Anjuta(written by an Indian) home @:
 Anjuta is a versatile IDE for C and C++, written for GTK/GNOME. Features include project management, application wizards, an onboard interactive debugger, and a powerful source editor with browsing and syntax highlighting.                               
             	                [SIZE=-1]*anjuta.sourceforge.net/[/SIZE]


----------



## src2206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you praka123


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 23, 2007)

Two things Zeeshan
If TC does not run on your XP then there is problem with your XP not TC.
TC Supports mouse. Alteast TC 3.0 does.

I am not supporting or arguing for TC but just clearing things about TC.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Zeeshan.

I failed in getting this to work. It gives me ERROR  Can you please help me in configuring this 
*img214.imageshack.us/img214/4286/image1aa3.jpg
*img214.imageshack.us/img214/7492/image2zv5.th.jpg


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 23, 2007)

well this problem crops up a lotta times with borland compilers .

Try making a new "Console" project n then recompiling it . If it does not help then check "Use ILINK32" + "Add Compiler inc/Lib dir" in Tools->Options->Project .


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 24, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well this problem crops up a lotta times with borland compilers .
> 
> Try making a new "Console" project n then recompiling it . If it does not help then check "Use ILINK32" + "Add Compiler inc/Lib dir" in Tools->Options->Project .



Tried that bro, Didnt work


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 25, 2007)

atleast tell me how to make the original tc run without relo none of the exec. in bin run and there aint a tc.exe also


----------



## src2206 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello Parka123 and Zeeshan

Just to inform you that I have installed Ajunta in Ubuntu.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 25, 2007)

^Best of Luck in programming!


----------



## src2206 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you parka123...

BTW, could you recommend any good free e books for beginner like me? I have one book on C written by Kanitkar, but none on Java or C#. C++ etc


----------



## cynosure (Aug 25, 2007)

^ Free ebooks are hard to find for languages like c/c++. I searched a lot but there arent any.
But free ebooks of languages like python do exist (just in case  ), I remember downloading it once. But neither I have that book now, nor the link.:*(


----------



## prankie (Aug 26, 2007)

when i try to open previously saved files, it compiles them succesfully but when i run them it just opens them on notepad.. 

*img209.imageshack.us/img209/6527/a1ka2.th.jpg

Compiled succesfully!!

*img209.imageshack.us/img209/7959/a2cw4.th.jpg

Openin in notepad..


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 26, 2007)

mate , i think you're tryin to Run the Source file .

like if the code is in _File.cpp_ then the compiled executable will most probably be _File.exe_ , try runnin the _Executable_ file


----------



## int86 (Aug 26, 2007)

@sukhdeepsinghkohli
I think this should help..


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 27, 2007)

I use DEV C++ and I am satisfied with it...
Gotta try this one though...
Just for R&D purpose.


----------



## eggman (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry for BUMPING but ............
During compilation it says:

UNABLE TO OPEN FILE 'STDIO.h'


----------



## [xubz] (Nov 15, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Sorry for BUMPING but ............
> During compilation it says:
> 
> UNABLE TO OPEN FILE 'STDIO.h'


You didn't read the Readme that came with the Compiler did you? 


```
Installing and running the Command Line Tools
-----------------------------------------------

1. Run freecommandlinetools.exe; choose the 
   drive and folder into which you want to
   install the free C++Builder 5 command line 
   tool development system.
   
2. From the bin directory of your installation:
   a. Add "c:\Borland\Bcc55" 
      to the existing path
   b. Create a bcc32.cfg file which will set 
      the compiler options for the Include 
      and Lib paths (-I and -L switches to 
      compiler) by adding these lines:
      -I"c:\Borland\Bcc55\include"
      -L"c:\Borland\Bcc55\lib"
   c. Create an ilink32.cfg file which will set 
      the linker option for the Lib path by 
      adding this line:
      -L"c:\Borland\Bcc55\lib"
```

Do that. (Always RTFM!)


----------



## eggman (Nov 15, 2007)

After youe suggestion, it doesnt show any error during Compilation...........but during RUN it shows:
*img404.imageshack.us/img404/4346/shitoe2.jpg

any solution?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 15, 2007)

Your printf spelling is wrong


----------



## eggman (Nov 15, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Your printf spelling is wrong



My bad........hehe
 

But even after _correcting the blunder_ the 2nd error :COULDN'T OPEN remains ........


----------



## eggman (Nov 17, 2007)

Someone help!!!!!!!!


----------



## [xubz] (Nov 17, 2007)

Um. . OK.
Where have you installed the Compiler Set? (Exact Directory Please)


----------



## eggman (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks [xubz]. 

*Compiler:*C:\Borland\BCC55
*Relo2:*C:\Program Files\Relo2


----------



## [xubz] (Nov 17, 2007)

Did you put the bcc32.cfg and ilink32.cfg in the *C:\Borland\BCC55\bin* folder?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks xubz, finally got this to work.... 

But when i click Make and RUN....it opens the file in notepad rather than executable


----------



## eggman (Nov 17, 2007)

[xubz] said:
			
		

> Did you put the bcc32.cfg and ilink32.cfg in the *C:\Borland\BCC55\bin* folder?


Yes dude. And here are the contents:

*bcc32.cfg*


```
-I"c:\Borland\Bcc55\include"
-L"c:\Borland\Bcc55\lib"
```

*ilink.cfg*


```
-L"c:\Borland\Bcc55\lib"
```


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 17, 2007)

@eggman , i think there are case-differences in the path of compiler n in config file , make them exactly the same case as in the original path.


----------



## eggman (Nov 18, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> @eggman , i think there are case-differences in the path of compiler n in config file , make them exactly the same case as in the original path.


Yes, It was different. But even after ccorrecting the case, the problem is there.


----------



## °K£l†huzaD° (Feb 17, 2008)

You need to put your .cfg files in 
*C:\Borland *
and not in your 
*C:\Borland\BCC55\Bin *or anywhere else


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 28, 2008)

Good tut but dev c++ is excellent.
anyways digging as it may be useful for new members


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 28, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> Good tut but dev c++ is excellent.
> anyways digging as it may be useful for new members


I guess you haven't tried Visual Studio 2008 Express or Eclipse !

Both beat the Hell out of Dev C++ . and besides , it's a dead project now .


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 1, 2008)

i did all stuff but ts not able 2 open include fiiles while compiling.....possible reasons???

Enjoy~!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 1, 2008)

Where hv you installed the compiler and did you set-up the compiler properties correctly ?

it'd  be much easier if you provided a screenshot .


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 1, 2008)

ya sure....i installed compiler n relo in same location....borland's brcc32 compiler to relo in setup....

screenshot of error.....wil send others as required
*img299.imageshack.us/img299/996/73508325nw5.th.jpg

Enjoy~!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 1, 2008)

Go to :

Tools -> Options -> Project

and check "Use ILink 32" and "Add compiler inc/lib directory"


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 1, 2008)

sir one mr querry...act i didnt know abt this but m lukin for windows based compiler for c/c++...i had it but lost ts setup....i m using graphics.h commands which cant execute in vista as it does not support full screen dos mode.....any idea or link???

ps: i tried visual c++ bt it has diff type of coding i guess
Enjoy~!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 1, 2008)

*www.codegear.com/downloads/free/cppbuilder 

Works on Vista .


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 1, 2008)

ok checkin on dat

Enjoy~!


----------



## karmanya (Jul 30, 2008)

i typed this in to try
#include <iostream.h>
int main ()
{
cout << "Hello World" << "\n" << "Go to Hell";
return 0 ;
}

and got 
[CMD] "D:\borland\bcc32" -I"D:\include" -c -o"D:\borland\Relo2\temp\untitled1.obj" "D:\borland\Relo2\temp\untitled1.cpp"
Borland C++ 5.5.1 for Win32 Copyright (c) 1993, 2000 Borland
D:\borland\Relo2\temp\untitled1.cpp:
Error E2209 D:\borland\Relo2\temp\untitled1.cpp 1: Unable to open include file 'iostream.h'
Error E2451 D:\borland\Relo2\temp\untitled1.cpp 4: Undefined symbol 'cout' in function main()
*** 2 errors in Compile ***

what am i doing wrong?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 30, 2008)

Try just *#include <iostream>*


----------



## k6153r (Jul 30, 2008)

Isn't it better to use Devcpp?

I use Devcpp in Windows and Geany in Linux.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 30, 2008)

Use vim or emacs on both the platforms, best ever.


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 30, 2008)

which is best suited for graphics in c/cpp....if not turbo, any alternative? either for dos or win32....coz my turbo is not working....gives back a choppy screen on o/p

Enjoy~!


----------



## karmanya (Aug 2, 2008)

Now i tried 
#include <iostream>
int main ()
{
cout << "Hello World";
return 0 ;
}
still didnt work


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 2, 2008)

Use Codeblocks and gcc in Linux.(maybe use vim)
Use Dev C++ in Windows.


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 2, 2008)

can i use graphics in linux???

Enjoy~!


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 2, 2008)

hi guys ... i have a prob ..my friend has TurboC++ 3.0 installed on his system (OS XP). But we cnt run Tc.exe, after double clicking, A black screen comes for 1 sec and after that "windows Error" with "dont send" type msg. wat cld be the prob? The Same TC++ is running fine on my system but nt on that system.


----------



## karmanya (Aug 3, 2008)

Heeeeeeeeelllllllllp Me!


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks...although i prefer visual c++


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: 管道疏通19*



karmanya said:


> Now i tried
> #include <iostream>
> int main ()
> {
> ...



Use this



> #include <iostream>
> using std::cout;
> int main ()
> {
> ...


or 



> #include <iostream>
> int main ()
> {
> std::cout << "Hello World";
> ...


----------



## tuxybuzz (Aug 8, 2008)

nice..but dev c++ is better..shed some blood.....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> nice..but dev c++ is better..shed some blood.....


I guess Zeeshan should have posted this in bold in the first post:

*Dev C++ is a compiler that follows international current ISO standards for C++ programming. But Indian students are forced to use the age old made in 1991 Turbo C++ 3.0 which follows the obsolete and non valid borland compiler standard. Thus they need something in that useless angle for passing examinations. So they need to use Relo and BCPP5.0 to get a FREE IDE to practice with.*


----------



## nitish_mythology (Aug 13, 2008)

They are using sucky TC in my college(AMITY Noida) too!


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2008)

^^lolugonnacrazysoon


----------



## mehulved (Aug 13, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> They are using sucky TC in my college(AMITY Noida) too!


Tell them "I will use GCC only or find me a 2008 release of TC"


----------



## nitish_mythology (Aug 15, 2008)

^^Tried compiling the code in Geany and it was not working!


----------



## mehulved (Aug 15, 2008)

Of course, if you use non-standard TC code, it won't work. Or if you use windows based libraries.


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

@nitish
lolzugoingcrazynow

Do one thing exclude every friggin clrscr etc calls. And compile your code in terminal using


> gcc -Wall -pedantic filename.c


It will give you a comprehensive sh!t to clear out.

And remember to use fucntions that prevent buffer overflow. Dont use strcmp but use other variant strncmp. 

GCC 4.3 onwards has very strict checking and your bad code can cause segmentation fault if any stack smashing is detected.


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 16, 2008)

wich is best compiler for graphics in c.....apart frm tc....m stuck on it for long...


ps: some1 plz help me out....m not able 2 exec graphics using turbo c in my tablet pc.....n i hv my simulation projects now....can i use any other c/c++ compiler for graphics?

Enjoy~!


----------



## godzilla33 (Sep 23, 2008)

[xubz];660834 said:
			
		

> You didn't read the Readme that came with the Compiler did you?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Either my English is really bad or the above sentence does not make any sense. (not your fault xubz, its from the original Borland documentation).

WTF does it mean to say "From the bin directory of your installation, add "c:\Borland\Bcc55" to the existing path"????

Does it mean the Windows Path environment variable? and what does it mean to do this "from the bin directory...." ?

Please someone clear my confusion.. I am still getting "unable to include <stdio.h>"


----------



## pushkar (Jan 29, 2009)

Guys whenever I click on Make and Run in relo, the cpp file opens up in notepad. I am also not able to find the linked exe file which i could run. Any help?

I just saw it is unable to make, link and run my particular program. Some programs are being linked and run easily. I guess it has something to do with the program. Where am I going wrong?


----------



## karmanya (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry to bump, but i have a problem - I think i did everything you've mentioned - installed both to default directories C\Program Files\Borland\BC55, similiar thing with relo.
Made the 2 .cfg files and copied them to both \bin and the BC55 folder. While writing just 
<code>
#include <iostream.h>
#include <conio.h>
void main()
{
   cout << "\n Hello World";
   getch();
}
</code> 

I got the following error :

Unresolved external 'WinMain' referenced from C:\Borland\BCC55\LIB\C0W32.OBJ

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Nishant (Sep 9, 2009)

WinMain error means that you must have started a windows gui application project instead of console application..


----------



## ramprasad (Oct 22, 2009)

does 'Relo' work fine in Vista or in W7 (Beta)...?


----------

